# Behavior Health Audit Tool



## val123 (Oct 11, 2010)

Does anyone have a Behavior Health Audit tool they would like to share?  Thanks!


----------



## smdumpert (Oct 11, 2010)

There is a thread on here that has a behavior health MDM on it.  What specific type of service.  We've been thru the ringer with Medicare, so I have a lot of info on the specifics that they want for eval, individual and group therapy, but no specific audit tool.


----------



## cchodg (Oct 12, 2010)

smdumpert said:


> There is a thread on here that has a behavior health MDM on it.  What specific type of service.  We've been thru the ringer with Medicare, so I have a lot of info on the specifics that they want for eval, individual and group therapy, but no specific audit tool.



Do you mind sharing what you have on individual therapy?  Thanks


----------



## smdumpert (Oct 13, 2010)

Nope don't mind at all.  I have some training material that we used to train our staff that really helped.  I'll try to get it up loaded.  If not send me an email address and I'll send it that way.


----------



## cchodg (Oct 13, 2010)

you can email me at cchodges@carilionclinic.org   Thanks


----------



## Brenda Ray (May 10, 2011)

Please email to me at bray@gforcecable.com

Thanks!


----------



## lsilva (Jun 25, 2011)

*Would appreciate*

It would be great if you can email the information you have to me as well at lsilva@aliviane.org  I am always looking for good resources and normally they are not readily available.  Thank you.


----------



## kilokilo (Jun 27, 2011)

Me too please

harriskl3@gmail.com

Thanks!!!


----------



## jcochran (Jun 29, 2011)

*me three please*

Would you mind emailing to me as well? I really appreicate it!

jdowd@hammclinic.org

Thanks!
Jessica


----------



## Sue Shive (Jul 6, 2011)

I would like the infomation also,


sueshive@yahoo.com



Thanks,
Sue


----------



## kristydews (Jul 12, 2011)

smdumpert said:


> There is a thread on here that has a behavior health MDM on it.  What specific type of service.  We've been thru the ringer with Medicare, so I have a lot of info on the specifics that they want for eval, individual and group therapy, but no specific audit tool.



Please email me also at kristymd@hotmail.com


----------



## sugihara (Jul 14, 2011)

Please send me a copy--thank you!

~Kelli
sugi@tx3.com


----------



## dsmith06351 (Jul 25, 2011)

Please send me a copy also

Thank You

Denise

dlsmith@lmhosp.org


----------



## wahmcoder (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## mholland (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you e-mail the information as well

mholland@peakgovt.net

Thanks,

Marybeth


----------



## laporter12 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Behavioral health*



smdumpert said:


> Nope don't mind at all.  I have some training material that we used to train our staff that really helped.  I'll try to get it up loaded.  If not send me an email address and I'll send it that way.



Can you please send me a copy of that training material also?  My email is Lahneen.Porter@Langley.af.mil


----------



## laporter12 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Training Material*

Can you please email me a copy of that training material, also?  My email is lahneen.porter@langley.af.mil


----------



## emadera417@yahoo.com (Aug 18, 2011)

Any one have any expierence using cpt 98966-98968 thereapist telephone services?? I need to know is there any other criteria to be met other than time and if insurances usually cover it or not?


----------



## DCripe (Sep 22, 2011)

I would also love to have the information e-mailed to me please! dcripe@laytoncenter.org
Thank you so much for sharing this information, it is difficult to get enough information from one source that is helpful so it is usually very time consuming to get the information!


----------



## dpalsrok (Sep 29, 2011)

I would really appreciate this tool. Thank you!

palsrokdogs@netzero.net


----------



## petersonkara (Sep 29, 2011)

I am very new to Behavioral Health billing/coding and any information would be amazing!! 
Thank you so much for your time and efforts!!
Kara

kpreston@yss.ames.ia.us


----------



## Anita Johnson (Oct 4, 2011)

*MDM Behavioral Health Info*

Are you still taking requests?
If so, please send a copy to:
anita.johnson-schoonover@orlandohealth.com

Thank you......


----------



## bbrownlee (Oct 13, 2011)

can you add me to the send list as well )...billie.brownlee@tananachiefs.org
I'm new to billing and coding for BH, so any and ALL resources would be greatly appreciated


----------



## hgarrett113 (Oct 20, 2011)

I would love to have a look at this information too. hgarrett113@yahoo.com 
Thanks alot!!


----------



## mmunoz21 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Please send*

I would love to see and have any resources available.  Thank you, my email marilyn.m.21@hotmail.com


----------



## aochoa (Oct 27, 2011)

*email*

Can you please email to aduron8a@yahoo.com

Thank you


----------



## slewis11 (Nov 21, 2011)

I recently accepted a position with a behavioral health facility.  Any information regarding coding and auditing would be greatly appreciated!  My email address is sherrillewis@yahoo.com.  I appreciate your assistance.

Thank you, 
Sherri


----------



## reju4nate (Dec 9, 2011)

smdumpert said:


> There is a thread on here that has a behavior health MDM on it.  What specific type of service.  We've been thru the ringer with Medicare, so I have a lot of info on the specifics that they want for eval, individual and group therapy, but no specific audit tool.


Hi if you are still taking requesting please send me your behavioral health information as well.

reju4nate@gmail.com


----------



## mhstrauss (Dec 9, 2011)

I would like to receive any info on Behavioral Health Auditing anyone would like to share, thanks in advance!!  

email: mstrauss@nmccbr.com
fax: 225-768-2806


----------



## petersonkara (Dec 26, 2011)

*me too*

If you wouldn't mind, I would greatly appreciate anything you are willing to share!

Thank you,
Kara

lilacblue75@aol.com


----------



## sandirue@hotmail.com (Jan 10, 2012)

smdumpert said:


> There is a thread on here that has a behavior health MDM on it.  What specific type of service.  We've been thru the ringer with Medicare, so I have a lot of info on the specifics that they want for eval, individual and group therapy, but no specific audit tool.


I would like it also if possible. sandirue@hotmail.com


----------



## missy874 (Jan 10, 2012)

Would appreciate if you pass it along to me as well.  Thanks!

melissa.tescher@salemhealth.org


----------



## blonde01 (Jan 10, 2012)

I would love to have this information!  I thought I found it from here a while back but cannot locate it. 

chastity.nault@ololrmc.com


----------



## RLXE2004 (Jan 19, 2012)

please sent me too , rlxe2004@yahoo.com
thanks


----------



## Julie Coburn (Jan 26, 2012)

I would love you to email the training material you used for your staff for pysch, my email is julie.coburn@hsc.utah.edu.

THANKS


----------



## AlaskanCoder (Jan 26, 2012)

*Info on Medicare and BH*

O, O, me too!
khill@acmhs.com

Thanks!


----------



## AlaskanCoder (Jan 26, 2012)

*Attach the info?*

Rather than having to respond to a whole slew of us, perhaps you could attach your file to this thread?
Thanks, 
Karen


----------



## smdumpert (Jan 30, 2012)

I have tried to send it to a few on here and for whatever reason, the email would bounce back to me.  If I haven't sent it to you, shoot me an email at dumpertville@yahoo.com.  I'll do my best to post it.  We experienced some audit and the forms that I have are based on what we learned during that.  Hope you can find them useful.


----------



## smdumpert (Jan 30, 2012)

Here are a few....


----------



## smdumpert (Jan 30, 2012)

a few more....


----------



## smdumpert (Jan 30, 2012)

I think that this is all that I have.  Hope someone gets something out of it.


----------



## terryrox (Feb 1, 2012)

*MDM Risk table*



smdumpert said:


> Nope don't mind at all.  I have some training material that we used to train our staff that really helped.  I'll try to get it up loaded.  If not send me an email address and I'll send it that way.



I would greatly appreciate you emailing me a copy!  terry.ball@sanfordhealth.org
thanks !!!


----------



## napahny@aol.com (Feb 1, 2012)

Please email me too, thank you for sharing!

Mariam @ napahny@aol.com


----------



## egarci53 (Feb 7, 2012)

E-mail me too please 
Evelyndlove@msn.com


----------



## bgundersen (Feb 27, 2012)

*me 2 please!*

Please email me as well, Thanks!  Betsy 
bgundersen @ jordanvalley.org


----------



## American_Ginger (Mar 16, 2012)

*medicare*

I would like this info as well if you didnt mind.
racheldawn.dewitt@yahoo.com


----------



## Deba Corvette (Mar 21, 2012)

I would like a copy too!
Tks 
Debra Cline jcline@eatel.net


----------



## Heather1717 (Mar 28, 2012)

I would also like this information, please.

hhale13@hotmail.com


----------



## henrylg (Apr 28, 2012)

Could you please add me to your emai list?  My email address is henrylg@umdnj.edu.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Barb S. (May 4, 2012)

*Audit Tools*

I've been a Behavioral Health Reviewer/Auditor/Coder for many years and have developed reviewing sheets/forms for reviewing clinicical services. I'll be glad to share them with whomever wants a copy.

On the sheets/forms, all points indicated under a code/service have to be a "yes" to meet the documentation guidelines for the services indicated. I do prospective reviews, so the providers do have an opportunity to clarify their documentation ( if they can support) before the services are billed. I work in Wisconsin so the forms are based on what our Medicare Carier wants and other insurance carrier policies for this area.


bsiemill@affinityhealth.org


----------



## blonde01 (May 4, 2012)

Barb S., I would LOVE to have a copy of your reviewing sheets.  What are the resources that you used for it?


----------



## Barb S. (May 4, 2012)

I've used WPS Medicare's (our area Medicare carrier) policies,
CMS policies,
 CPT Assistant,
 the Handbook for Psychiatrists, 3rd edition, from American Psychiatric Publishing,Inc.
other insurance carriers policies i.e. Anthem, Humana, United Health Care,NHP


----------



## Barb S. (May 4, 2012)

Want to send me your e-mail so I can forward the forms.


----------



## dianafoster (May 9, 2012)

*psych*



Barb S. said:


> Want to send me your e-mail so I can forward the forms.



Could I get your audit tools as well, please?


----------



## blonde01 (May 9, 2012)

Barb S. said:


> Want to send me your e-mail so I can forward the forms.



Barb,

I had sent an email to what I thought was your email address, but I guess it wasnt.  

But anyways, my email address is chastity.nault@ololrmc.com

Thank you so much!


----------



## napahny@aol.com (May 15, 2012)

I would love to get more information too , please email me at 
napahny@aol.com

Thank you, Mariam Gabrielian, CPC


----------



## shincks (May 16, 2012)

I'd like to take a look at your form.    shincksbolton@emh.org


----------



## tomtom2 (May 29, 2012)

Barb S.

Please forward me a copy of your form; I'm new to behavioral health billing and need all the help I can get.

tomtom2fl@gmail.com

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## LisaV1202 (May 31, 2012)

Hi Barb, Can you also please forward me the review forms? Thanks so much!!!

lisavishoot@yahoo.com

-Lisa V


----------



## washi01 (Jun 19, 2012)

*washi337@bellsouth.net*

I need help on billing 90853 for Medicare.  Can any one help me. I keep getting denials.
Thanks!


----------



## skrautkramer (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi could you also, send me the info? Thanks!

skrautkramer@gmail.com


----------



## dagbouchard (Aug 13, 2012)

smdumpert said:


> Nope don't mind at all.  I have some training material that we used to train our staff that really helped.  I'll try to get it up loaded.  If not send me an email address and I'll send it that way.


Please email me the info also...
abouchard@harvardfamily.com
I appreciate it tremendously!!!


----------



## CTENNESSEN (Sep 5, 2012)

I would love to have the information that you have to share.

cynthia.tennessen@sanfordhealth.org
Thank you


----------



## JLM929 (Sep 25, 2012)

can you please forward the info to me, please i am going to start coding and billing for mental health. Any info would be great. thank you murphyj914@yahoo.com.


----------



## Lori Julian (Sep 25, 2012)

*Me too please*

My practice has a new psychiatrist, Nurse practitioner and masters clinical social worker.  I would be most appreciative of your knowlege and tips for documentation auditing.

Lori M. Julian, CCS-P
CMU Healthcare
Saginaw MI 

lori.julian@cmich.edu


----------



## latonna1 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Behavior health audit tools/coding help*

Can anyone email me some info latonna_1@hotmail.com


----------



## carrb@waynearc.org (Oct 9, 2012)

Could I please have a copy also! It's so hard to find any information in the behavioral field.
Thanks
Brenda

carrb@waynearc.org


----------



## inswiz (Oct 10, 2012)

Could I also have a copy.  Thank you.

renee.radowski@aspirusgrandview.org


----------



## butlca (Oct 18, 2012)

*Behavioral Health Audit Tools*

Could you please send me a copy. Thank you

cogbuja@hopenetwork.org


----------



## j.troyer (Oct 18, 2012)

I would appreciate it as well!

troyj@cgfs.org


----------



## MGASKILL (Oct 19, 2012)

*Psych Audit Tool*

I would like it as well please. gaskill_mj@mercer.edu

Thanks,

Mg


----------



## sdeaton (Oct 22, 2012)

smdumpert said:


> Nope don't mind at all.  I have some training material that we used to train our staff that really helped.  I'll try to get it up loaded.  If not send me an email address and I'll send it that way.



Would you mind sending these materials to me as well?  ggrrttfmly@aol.com

Thanks!


----------



## CBaer (Oct 30, 2012)

Originally Posted by smdumpert  
Nope don't mind at all. I have some training material that we used to train our staff that really helped. I'll try to get it up loaded. If not send me an email address and I'll send it that way.


I too would like a copy if possible.  I am trying to educate myself on behavioral health.

clbaer@zetter.com

Thanks
Cheryl


----------



## bsnell (Apr 30, 2013)

I would like this information also brenda@lakeshoremb.com


----------



## napahny@aol.com (Apr 30, 2013)

smdumpert said:


> There is a thread on here that has a behavior health MDM on it.  What specific type of service.  We've been thru the ringer with Medicare, so I have a lot of info on the specifics that they want for eval, individual and group therapy, but no specific audit tool.




Would you please , also email me the info at napahny@aol.com


Thank you, Mariam


----------



## kerryann (May 1, 2013)

And me as well:  kerry.a.munroe.civ@mail.mil


----------



## kachapma (May 22, 2013)

*Audit Tool*

Can you send me the audit tool as well. kathy.chapman@phn-waco.org
Thanks so much


----------



## kcastle (May 28, 2013)

*Behavior Health*

I am new to this area and would also like some helpful tools specifically in Autism where the children are their 5 days a week for up to 7 days a week. Any information you can give me I would appreciate it. You can email it to me @  kcastle0516@yahoo.com


----------



## Kisalyn (Jun 14, 2013)

smdumpert said:


> Nope don't mind at all.  I have some training material that we used to train our staff that really helped.  I'll try to get it up loaded.  If not send me an email address and I'll send it that way.



If you're still checking this thread, I'd really appreciate it as well!

sakuradreams@gmail.com

Much appreciated!


----------



## dbeall@svms.net (Jun 17, 2013)

*Audit Tool*

Could you forward me a copy of your audit tool for Psych/Behavorial health billing?  My e-mail address is dbeall@svms.net

Thank you.

Deana Beall


----------



## dianafoster (Jun 18, 2013)

Could you share with me as well, please?
dianafoster456@msn.com


----------



## KPriceAZ08 (Jun 20, 2013)

Would you mind forwarding the info as well?  Thanks much - 

kg_price@yahoo.com

Kristen


----------



## humaishaque (Jun 21, 2013)

Could I have one as well please... humaishaque1@gmail.com

Thank you!!

Huma I.


----------



## carrb@waynearc.org (Jun 21, 2013)

Could I please have a copy also.  Thanks!


----------



## dkrysl@compasshn.org (Jun 24, 2013)

I would like a copy also.  donnakrysl@adapt.us


----------



## a.montaruli@gmail.com (Jun 26, 2013)

I would love a copy as well a.montaruli@gmail.com

Thanks!
Andrew


----------



## stephne_smth (Jun 27, 2013)

*Copy Please!*

Can I please have a copy of the resources also. stephne.smth@gmail.com

Love my fellow AAPC members


----------



## Annalisa429 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Copy please*

Could I have a copy of your audit tool as well, please. annalisa_pentella@yahoo.com

Thank you! 
Anna


----------



## maddismom (Jul 26, 2013)

This thread is from 2011.


----------



## knperry (Aug 1, 2013)

Can you email me the info also.  kperry95@att.net


----------



## kzcoder (May 29, 2014)

*audit tools*

Would you please also send me any behavioral health audit tools?

Thank you in advance

kzarn@frontiernet.net


----------



## medschool (Jun 3, 2014)

Could you send me a copy? Thank you
mmmbjr3@verizon.net


----------



## Hammerhead40 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Behavioral Health Audit Tool*

I would like a copy also....tlcconner1@gmail.com

Thank you..


----------



## diaznp (Jun 8, 2014)

This thread was started in 2010


The original poster was REQUESTING a "Behavioral Health Audit Tool" & someone said they might have something to email but that was FOUR YEARS ago. 

On page 4, post #39 & 40 has documents available for download.


----------



## PBS123 (Jun 11, 2014)

*mental health audit tool*

I hate to do it to you but I would also love a copy.  Thank you!!

annepshaw@gmail.com


----------



## PBS123 (Jun 11, 2014)

this may be a duplicate, but I would also love a copy.  Thank you!!

annepshaw@gmail.com


----------



## tylene1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Audit forms*

I know that your post is from a while ago, but would you still  be willing to share your audit forms? If so my email is garnert@gphealth.org.

Thanks


----------



## PBS123 (Aug 29, 2014)

me too please  annepshaw@gmail.com  thank you!!


----------



## shesha0219 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Behavior Health Audit Tools*

Will you please forward me auditing tool information? 
shesha0219@aol.com





smdumpert said:


> There is a thread on here that has a behavior health MDM on it.  What specific type of service.  We've been thru the ringer with Medicare, so I have a lot of info on the specifics that they want for eval, individual and group therapy, but no specific audit tool.


----------



## awitt (Oct 22, 2014)

Please email me this info.

anne.witt@choa.org

Thanks.


----------



## DBDBILLING05 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Information*

Please email the information  headdexterd@gmail.com


----------



## smithj7 (Jan 8, 2015)

May I please request this also via email?

smithj5083@yahoo.com


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Jan 8, 2015)

This thread was started in 2010


The original poster was REQUESTING a "Behavioral Health Audit Tool" & someone said they might have something to email but that was FOUR YEARS ago. 

On page 4, post #39 & 40 has documents available for download.


----------



## pattimarine@yahoo.com (Jan 21, 2015)

*copy too*

Could I too get a copy?

patricia.schmidt@tananachiefs.org


----------



## tlamoreaux (Jan 23, 2015)

*e/m history*

I would like the info also please.  tina@grandmg.com
Thank you.


----------



## suemt (Feb 6, 2015)

*Thank you, KMcFadyen!*

Brilliant!  



KMCFADYEN said:


> This thread was started in 2010
> 
> 
> The original poster was REQUESTING a "Behavioral Health Audit Tool" & someone said they might have something to email but that was FOUR YEARS ago.
> ...


----------



## giliwjoy (Feb 16, 2015)

*me too*

cjtmedbill@yahoo.com


----------



## lee71 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Minimum participants*

HELP- CPT 90853 I am looking for the minimum participant requirements for group therapy. I am look for a more concrete answer for my providers. Thank You


----------



## em2177 (Feb 24, 2015)

*90853*Group Psychotherapy (Other Than of a Multiple-Family Group) ? This code relies on the use of interactions of group members to examine the pathology of each individual within the group. In addition, the dynamics of the entire group are noted and used to modify behaviors and attitudes of the patient members. The size of the group may vary depending on the therapeutic goals of the group and/or the type of therapeutic interactions used by the therapist. The code is used to report per-session services for each group member. Most insurance plans cover this procedure.

American Psychiatric Association - HSF@psych.org


----------



## jfair021287 (Apr 3, 2015)

Could someone send me a copy of this as well? As i am new to coding and BH coding at that! jennifer.fair@lancasterregional.com


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Apr 3, 2015)

jfair 021287...

This thread was started in 2010


The original poster was REQUESTING a "Behavioral Health Audit Tool" & someone said they might have something to email but that was FOUR YEARS ago. 

On page 4, post #39 & 40 has documents available for download.


----------

